# My mouse has an erection?



## HashBrowns (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, i came home from college half an hour ago, and i noticed my little baby mouse (about 2 inches to 3) having an erection. And it hasn't gone away yet. Should i be worried about it?

I googled this and the only result i came up with is that when a rat has an erection for a long time it is not a good thing and they should be taken to a vet. is that true? And the poster of that message said her rat died because it had an erection for 5 days


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I know with dogs you have to take them to the vets for treatment so if I were you take the mouse to the vets.
Your friend should've taken her rat in too!


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I heard someone had this happen to their hamster and they had to take it to the vet.
So definitely get your little mouse to the vet as he may be in some pain/discomfort.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

My hamster had this problem. I took him to the vet and it was found that he had a small growth in his testicles that was pushing on the base of his penis making it stick out. He had antibiotics and was fine after that. But defo get him to the vets as it would probably be very uncomfortable!


----------



## pouncing (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha,this reminds me when i caught my degu giving himself fellatio, it put me right off him, and since nearly a year old,their play has slightly changed. They are brothers and ive seen them wee on each other too, and they often have wet backs,but thats probly slobber from grooming.

Degus play and groom - YouTube


----------

